# Waterbased trasfers



## stormnaga (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi,

recently i started searching information about waterbased trasfers. They became pretty popular recently but i can't find any info about them. So anyone has any info about them? Materials, inks?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You're looking to buy, or make?


----------

